# DH was kicked by a cow!



## JerseyXGirl

DH was ear tagging babies and momma cow got him good.  He of course won't go to the doc and we are now 1 week post kick.  I've been having him use compression leggins at night that air up and deflate.  The bruising has extended down to the bottom of his foot, which I read is normal.  The only thing that concerns me is that thigh muscle doesn't seem to be going down.  Any suggestions on home remedies to promote healing would be much appreciated.  Should we wrap the thigh in a compression bandage?


----------



## Royd Wood

Now that looks very painful and here's to a speedy recovery but I don't intend to give out advice on human injuries ESP on a forum - tell him to stop being an arsey and go see the doctor


----------



## ksalvagno

OUCH! That looks horrible. I would get to a doctor. I'm not sure how you can convince him to go but he really needs to.


----------



## patandchickens

If he were a horse I would be highly suspicious that there was a large hematoma inside the muscle there, which in horses anyhow has a tendency to persist and form scar tissue around it, resulting in permanent defect and lameness. So if he were a horse I would have the vet out to identify and deal with it as needed, to prevent long-term damage.

People aren't *that* different than horses.

Best of luck, and, OW!,

Pat


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Looks like a trip to the doctor to me...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

He needs to be careful. He could get cellulitis and be put in the hospital.


----------



## jhm47

The compression bandage needs to go away.  He might dislodge a blood clot, which might travel to his brain, which could cause a stroke, or it could go anywhere else in his body.  Could even go to his pulmonary artery and block the blood supply to his lungs.  This would be fatal, and not much that anyone could do about it.  

He should rest his leg as much as possible, and allow the clot(s) to resolve on their own.  Moderate heat will increase circulation to the area, and help to alleviate the problem.

I repeat, QUIT the compression bandages!


----------



## dkluzier

I agree with above.  That bruise would lead me to be wary of clots in the leg.  If it were my DH I would have lassoed him and drug him feet first to the doctors already.


----------



## country freedom

This IS about "Manning Up" !
When certain situations deems a trip to the doc, be a man about doing so, and do it!
What is he afraid of............this trip is necessary for his health and maybe his life.

By not going on his own will, he could be forced to go by NOT going........ending up in the hospital with a worse situation !

And MORE MONEY BEING SPENT, by not going in the FIRST place !


----------



## herfrds

I know it is hard to drag an unwilling person to the Dr's, but tell him he has 2 choices Dr's or morgue.

I may sound pretty harsh, but I know a family that lost their 23yo son to a blood clot.

It is nothing to fool around with.


----------



## jhm47

Probably too late to go to a Dr by now, unless there are more complications that have developed.  As in almost all injuries, time is your friend.  

In an injury like this, ice packs would have been indicated several times daily for 24 - 48 hours.  That would have reduced the swelling and hemorrhage into the tissues.  Then after that, I would have suggested warm packs to increase blood flow to take away the blood that pooled in the tissues.  Injuries like this are rather painful, and the person doesn't usually like to have ice applied, but ice is a great friend to the injured.  It slows circulation and swelling, and that's very important.  As a general rule, if you hurt it, ice it.  However, don't apply ice directly on an injury.  Rather, wrap some ice in a resealable plastic bag, and then wrap the bag in a towel, and apply it to the injured area.  Keep it on for 1/2 to 1 hour initially, and reapply every couple hours.  

In my 22+ years as an EMT, I have learned that bleeding (either internal or external) will always stop.  Sometimes it doesn't stop till the heart stops, but it always stops.


----------

